# HTML Color Codes with Photoshop-like Color Palette



## Gigacore (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi!

I just created a sub-domain for HTML Color Codes. HTML Colors codes can be used to assign colors to different webpage and web elements.

I’ve listed down the HTML Color codes in the table as well as there is a Photoshop like color palette. You can move the circle over the paletter and get the required HTML code. Or you can also paste the HTML Color code in the “#” text box to see which color it is.

The photoshop-like palette looks like this and it is easy to use:

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2348/2204836345_166fe05d90_o.jpg​
Please visit **htmlcolors.themebin.com/* to try it.

Hope webmasters will find this thing useful. All the sources and credits have been listed in the site and in the source.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah looks good

But web safe colors pallete is missing


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 20, 2008)

ok.. i will add it.. thanks for the suggestion


----------

